# LS7, clutch disengagement and shims



## phillio99 (Mar 16, 2014)

Fellas,
Long time lurker, had an LS7 clutch kit, flywheel, slave and TO installed on my 04. No shim. Having an issue where on a flat surface, clutch pedal in, shifting into first results in the car inching slightly forward. General hard shifting when cold. 

I know that likely points to a clutch that's not fully disengaging and a shim issue. Do LS7s need shims? Behind the slave? I was under the impression that since the LS7 is self adjusting, they don't need to be shimmed?

Any thoughts? Alternative theory is a bad clutch MC. Car has 155K miles. Did the rev test, clutch in and no movement. 

Appreciate the help, would like to go the shop that installed it was a little ammo from you all.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## northslider (Nov 3, 2011)

sounds like your master cylinder to me


----------

